# Emirates ID biotmetric check



## krystaljames (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know if Emirates ID compare the biometrics of new applicants with the ones already in their system? or its only a straightforward storing of biometrics taken into the ID chip?

Reason I'm asking is because I used to live in Dubai and had my biometrics taken for EID, left the country and now returning and can't find my EID or any documentation with a reference. 

Thanks!


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Goto any EID center with your original passport, they would give you a 'Identity Verification Certificate' (free of cost) containing your previous emirates ID data, you must need this certificate to carry on with your new application/visa. Biometrics/picture may or may not be necessary depending on their system with your previous data entry (sometimes clerical error) 

â€œIdentity Verification Certificateâ€�â€¦ Multiple Names - Discussion Window - E-Participation - Emirates Identity Authority


----------



## krystaljames (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks SgtRoswell. 

Thing is since leaving UAE, I got married and changed my name and passport. So was wondering if EIDA can just locate my record through biometrics check?


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

You have your old passport no? Or any print out of old application/emiratesID/visa copy/old passport number in email or in your records etc...if I were you, I would call EID and tell them the case


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not sure of the concern - are you concerned they may be able to see your previous identity? Is that an issue?
Most likely you might have had an iris (eye) scan at the airport when you were here previously as well.


----------



## jenny50 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello 

I just stumbled here with a very similar problem. Left UAE, changed name and want to go back and wondering if they will be able to match my biometric info with the previous one. I want to know did you apply for an Emirates ID? Did you have any problems ? Hope you read this. Do let me know. Thanks.


----------

